# Coil overs vs. Lowering springs



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone's input about either one of these or both would be appreciated.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yesterday I finished my Suspension Upgrade:

Previous: H&R + Tokicos

Now: Hypercoils + AGX + Motivational Rear Shock Mounts + Koni Bumpstops + Newer Dust Boots + Rear & Front STB's.

It's impressive the change, no more going over road bumps, or exists, bye bye to harsh ride specially at bumpy roads/streets.

Today I take it for a Small Road trip (100miles round trip) some curvy & it feels really great, imagine when it were fully broken-in.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i COULD tell you a lot about suspension, but that would take too long..so do yourself a favor and read EVERY sticky on this page http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=99


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

manuelga said:


> imagine when it were fully broken-in.


What do you mean by break in? What parts benefit from being broken in, and what is the difference to the driver? I've had had Tein Basics on about 5 months now and either I've gotten used to them, or everything's loosened up a bit: not as quite as tight (which I don't mind), a bit of roll once and a while, smoother ride.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, like someone said. Read the stickies, THEN post a question. There's so much info in those stickies you almost shouldn't have any questions when you're done.

that's why all that stuff is "stuck"


----------

